

Fuck Shit Up - nolimits1228

The year 2014 is over and I know many of us are pursuing our goals and endeavors ambitiously. Let&#x27;s keep going! One thing I learned over the years is every idea has its time...you just have to be ready for it.<p>It&#x27;s about to be 2015 and I just want to wish everyone the best of luck this year. 99% of startups fail, odds are..., first time founders - fuck that! Just do it and don&#x27;t look back. If you haven&#x27;t done so yet...just dive in. For those of you pushing hard everyday, you&#x27;ve already come this far...<p>A year just went by and I think my goal for 2015 is spend more time outside. Outdoors offices are happening for me.<p>Good luck everyone! Cheers to those of you who had the balls to chase your dreams.
======
heuermh
Sorry, couldn't resist.

The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion- Fuck Shit Up
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBJuhxU7oHQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBJuhxU7oHQ)

------
taphangum
Cheers bro. Good luck to you in 2015!!!

------
alesr
Cheers man! have a great 2015.

